# Beavertail Strike wet test



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

I will have mine by next week sometime


----------



## c0rvtte73 (Apr 15, 2013)

Awesome! Congrats! I'm going down to the Keys next week for a fishing trip and then on a cruise after that... I will probably hit you up when I get back, around 2nd or 3rd week of July.


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

When ever I'm in lake wales


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Why would they not build a new demo before selling current one ? Ask them to find someone to give you a ride. They should be able to provide the length for you as we'll. When I had my B2 made I gave them the max length on trailer and that is what I got short a few more inches. Of course it was more of a start up company then.


----------



## Grant (May 6, 2009)

Call Elizabeth at aeon. I'm sure she'll arrange it. She's also a wealth of information.

There's a Cap't Greg McKee or McGee that was doing demo's for them earlier this year.

fltsfshr


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

My buddy just ordered one and I went and saw one yesterday at the factory. Nice skiff.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm going to take a look at the Strike as I have had a yamaha 90hp 2 stroke in a crate since 2008 and would think mid 40's would not be a problem.

Don't let Greg McKee talk you into a 90 Etec unless a 10" draft is no problem? :


For those that have wet tested the Skiff I have a few questions. The Hull is a little strange with a Mini Tunnel and Mini Sponsons, but how is the Hull Slap since it has reverse chines?

I also heard Aeon/Beavertail is going to release a version or replacement which will not have the Mini Sponsons or reverse chines and if true maybe think about waiting unless the above issues are not an issue.


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

The hull with out sponsons is already in the keys will benson has the first one they made the transom even with the back of the sponsons and kept the pocket it is basically a smaller bt3 and was supposed to have more v to it for the keys guides from why I have heard with a 60 it does what it should With a 90 it flies an drafts more there is something about weight on a transom that makes gravity a bad word but a sacrifice is what you have


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

And hull slap I haven't seen or heard out of it while testing it ride is second to none the best I have seen so far water stays whare it should off of the driver and passangers


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

> I'm going to take a look at the Strike as I have had a yamaha 90hp 2 stroke in a crate since 2008 and would think mid 40's would not be a problem.
> 
> Don't let Greg McKee talk you into a 90 Etec unless a 10" draft is no problem?  :
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you're interested in the BT Strike, Mr. Nut.  I'm sure you'll find it to be the best skiff on the market, especially with a Yamaha 90 2-stroke.  

If you'd like to know more about this new Beavertail before you actually set foot on one for the first time you should contact Capt. Will Benson down on Sugarloaf Key, as Red ripper has mentioned.  His website is www.worldangling.com.  Capt. Benson is a lifelong Keys resident, former Maverick and Hell's Bay Pro Staff Guide, and he just took delivery of a new BT Strike with a 90 Etec.  There are very few people who know more about flats skiffs and I'm sure he'll be glad to tell you why he chose this boat over everything else out there.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> > I'm going to take a look at the Strike as I have had a yamaha 90hp 2 stroke in a crate since 2008 and would think mid 40's would not be a problem.
> >
> > Don't let Greg McKee talk you into a 90 Etec unless a 10" draft is no problem?  :
> >
> ...


Do you know what kind of speed they are seeing with a 90hp? I know the original design was low to mid 40's, did they get anymore with the newer design?


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

I think anything above 40 is insane for this skiff it does very well with a 60 at 35 plus or minus I am going to try a few other props out with it to find the thresh hold out with a jack plate and all so stay tuned for the numbers


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah the one I tested had a 60Etech on it, very nice ridding skiff with a Fit & Finish above most.

I was just curious if the newer design of no sponsons helped with speed numbers any.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

What is the purpose of the sponsons anyways.


----------



## reelaggressive (Feb 7, 2013)

I can not wait to go fishing in one next weekend!


Is it Saturday yet?


----------



## c0rvtte73 (Apr 15, 2013)

I am wet testing one tomorrow after I go catch some bonefish... Excited about both!


----------



## Luke_WL. (Nov 28, 2012)

Pulling my Hull yesterday.  The first 'elite' carbon kevlar strike.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Should handle like a sports car,....... nice! Getting anxious? Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Pulling my Hull yesterday.  The first 'elite' carbon kevlar strike.


Sweet I have been waiting on yours to be built, I spoke to Liz about it a month ago or so, I want to see the numbers on it.


----------



## c0rvtte73 (Apr 15, 2013)

So I wet tested the Strike and here's my 2 cents...

First of all, shout out to Captain Will Benson who was not only nice enough to take up his time to look at the boat, but kind and trusting enough to let me and a buddy of mine take it out by ourselves! 

As far as the wet test... I was impressed with the quality of the build. Nice finish and looked great. One of the better builds I've seen so far. First thing I noticed is how hard the Etec 90 pushed that thing. We were cruising about about 30 mph(guessing, there was no GPS) when I punched it and it nearly thru my friend off the boat! Seem to handle the chop fine, it was pretty windy and a decent chop. Not a drop of water on us so it was very dry. I wasn't impressed with the steering, it seemed to want to pull right, felt like torque from the propellor or something like that... Something I haven't experienced on my Ranger. We slowed down and pulled into a flat to pole it around. I have very little experience poling, but with this skiff, I caught on quick! Poled straight and effortlessly! Very little noise if any when poling. I was most impressed with the ability to pole it, I figured with my inexperience it would be interesting, but I was comfortable withing 3 minutes. Could stick the pole it the sand and turn it on a dime with no problem. I found this boat to be more stable than the Ankona Cayenne I wet tested. I would say comfortable for an semi-experienced angler, but maybe a little tippy for a new or inexperienced angler. I could walked the gunnels with 100% confidence, btw HUGE gunnels! My overall impression of the boat was good borderline great. Now for the bad news... I still find myself wanting... I feel like these lighter skiffs I am looking at are still a little sporty for what I am looking for. Almost too light, a little slappy with hitting chop. You also have to consider I am used to my Ranger Cayman 184 which is heavy and big and rides like a dream. I am thinking about leaning toward a Maverick 17 or Ranger 168. Maybe try one of those and see what I think! A little discouraged, but still searching for the "right" skiff for me and my wife. :-/


----------



## Luke_WL. (Nov 28, 2012)

Have you looked at the BT3? On paper they look huge, when you first step on one it will look big as well but poles very nice and is very stable. Worth a look.


----------



## c0rvtte73 (Apr 15, 2013)

I have... Too long. I am restricted by my garage and live in an HOA, so no parking out front. The Strike was pushing it... The the BT3 is too long. Thats why I am getting rid of my Ranger, it stays at my brother inlaws house.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

> I have... Too long.  I am restricted by my garage and live in an HOA, so no parking out front.  The Strike was pushing it... The the BT3 is too long.  Thats why I am getting rid of my Ranger, it stays at my brother inlaws house.


I think you just need to move because the BT3 would be the perfect boat for you. Seriously though, very good and accurate write up you did on the Strike and it's performance. Best of luck on your search for a new skiff.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Too long on trailer? Don't settle for standard trailer. Most are way too long.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

Even with a removable tongue trailer the BT3 probably won't fit the standard size garage. The sponson hulled Strike will fit and just one of the reasons BT built that boat was demand from folks in restricted communities.


----------



## FishASalt (May 1, 2013)

I've got first Beavertail BTV which is a combination of BT3 and Vengeance with some new design features by Will and Liz. Will delivered to Islamorada a couple weeks back, I got some water testing but had to leave and back down next week to really put her through the ringer and get some fishing in. 

So far, so good based initial water tests. Dry, cuts through the FL Bay chop, etc. I got a swing-a-way tongue and boat fits into garage that is is 21.5' deep. 

Will and Liz are great to work with. Pics in a week or so after I get back to Keys.


----------



## Luke_WL. (Nov 28, 2012)

KeysAsalt I saw your boat there when I was shooting a few weeks back, it looked great! I like that they are offering that setup now.


----------



## slayerips (Jun 29, 2013)

Eh


----------



## reelaggressive (Feb 7, 2013)

> Pulling my Hull yesterday.  The first 'elite' carbon kevlar strike.


What was the price upgrade for the carbon Kevlar?


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

The base BT Strike Elite package, which is the boat, Etec 60, and trailer, is $32,000.  That gives you a 100% Kevlar hull with all carbon fiber hatch lids and poling platform deck.  The skiff is rated for 90 hp.


----------



## reelaggressive (Feb 7, 2013)

> The base BT Strike Elite package, which is the boat, Etec 60, and trailer, is $32,000.  That gives you a 100% Kevlar hull with all carbon fiber hatch lids and poling platform deck.  The skiff is rated for 90 hp.


Found my next boat.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

Here's a great shot of one of the newer Strikes on the water.  This one belongs to the owner of Skinny Water Culture and hangs out in the IRL.  I really like the color.


----------

